# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  Van Cleef & Arpels

## زهره التوليب



----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مش طبيعي .... فعلا انهم خييييييلة .... بس اخطب عخير انشالله رح احط ببالي النية اني اشتري خاتم واسوارة الماس لخطيبتي انا اكيد مش رح اشتري بس بحط النية ببالي وخلص :SnipeR (94): 

شكرااااا زهره .. :Bl (14):

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا سلام 
روعه
والله حلوين كتييييير

----------


## آلجوري

هو انا كتييير رحت على هاد المكان وشفت الي أحلى من هيك >>>> بس وأنا نايمة وبحلم  :Eh S(2): 

شو هاد يا زهرة حرام عليك ... كانت راح تصيبني جلطة ... تخلينا نشوف كل هالحلا وما نطول منو شي  :Eh S(2): 

لا تعيديها ... صحتي ما بتتحمل  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالمرور الحلو ياحلوين
وسلامه قلبي وقلبك يا جوريه :SnipeR (63):

----------


## باريسيا

شو حلوين 

هدوال بيطيروا العقل مافي وحده تتخير عن التاني 

عنجد روعه والي حطتهم الحلى من الحلى 

يسلمو اديكي على الصور اكتير حلوين

----------


## دموع الورد

فعلا بجننوا....كتير حلوين

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالمرور دموعه :SnipeR (51):

----------


## زهره التوليب

كلك زوق باريسيا
شكرا عالمرور الحلو ياعصفوره المنتدى

----------

